# $11.00 is my average Gross fare for the entire year



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I looked at the gross fares for the past 365 days and divided them with number of trips.
Results were very depressing.
Average Gross Fare for me was exactly $11.00 prior to any cuts and deductions.

Minus $1.00 Safe Rider Fee = $10.00

Minus Uber 20% cut = $8.00 per trip for the entire year!

So, any trip for Tampa St. Pete area grossing more than $11.00 is an above the average trip.

what are the numbers for your respective markets?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

$11.32 average gross here. That's pre and post rate cuts. I'm actually surprised that it is that high.


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

I only started recently so this is all post cuts.

$11.12 gross

$7.90 per fare after safe riders and 20% - 28% (I also drive XL).

Of course, the number is different with guarantee payout.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

$12.88 here 0 $1 Safe Rider fee - $11.88 minus 20% cut = $9.50 per trip


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I plan to make a small info card with this in it and just hand it to the passengers thinking we are killing it. He/she can then put in context how much we are making from his particular trip and in general from Ubering On!

I have not included the mileage, the gas costs, the insurance, car washes, repairs or anything else... just this info should be enough for any man woman or asshole with a brain to judge that they are getting a great deal from UberX and they should be very grateful it exists and not disrespect the drivers.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

7 months 1378 Trips
$24.04 GROSS per trip
$16.84 NET after Uber deductions ( 20% uber +black car fund + sales tax)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am almost certain many Tampa/St.Pete drivers are not even averaging a $11.00 gross. I avoid the areas that generate small fares. And all I can average is $11.00/fare for all my fares in the last 365 days.


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Mine is a bit higher $13.23 per trip. But I sit a bit outside of the city at my house and catch alot of rides into downtown. My starting ride of the night is always around $19


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

DC market:

$16/fare before August 2014 cut
$14/fare August 2014 cut
$12/fare January 2015 cut

Yes, I subtracted $1 SRF and 20% Uber fees from each ride. Those numbers are net, what Fuber pays me. I keep a nice Excel spreadsheet with formulas so I can see running totals and averages.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

RHODE ISLAND:
17.14 GROSS per trip
12.92 NET after Uber deductions (20% Uberx, 1 SRF ;-)



Backdash said:


> 7 months 1378 Trips
> $24.04 GROSS per trip
> $16.84 NET after Uber deductions ( 20% uber +black car fund + sales tax)


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Avg Fare Uber: $13.25
Avg Fare Lyft: $19.11
Avg Fare All: $14.30

3 months - 273 trips

Wish I could get more Lyft !


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberNorthDfw said:


> Avg Fare Uber: $13.25
> Avg Fare Lyft: $19.11
> Avg Fare All: $14.30
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting Uber vs. Lyft comparison from your personal experience.
If Lyft overall is better, we might slide into lyft platform and prefer Lyft rides wherever possible.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

That includes tips on Lyft, but avg fares are still higher than Uber for me.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I looked at the gross fares for the past 365 days and divided them with number of trips.
> Results were very depressing.
> Average Gross Fare for me was exactly $11.00 prior to any cuts and deductions.
> 
> ...


This is a good thread, however where do you find your true gross earnings ,if you select 365 day on your dashboard it'll show everything(your referrals to new drivers $250,riders $5,and guarantees) together with your trip earnings.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

arto71 said:


> This is a good thread, however where do you find your true gross earnings ,if you select 365 day on your dashboard it'll show everything(your referrals to new drivers $250,riders $5,and guarantees) together with your trip earnings.


What you say is true.
But, the referrals I have do not add up to anything. so, I will go with that number.
if I really be very scientific and get exact number, I will spend a lot of time and be within a 25 cent ballpark.

On the other hand, the tolls are included in this number. similarly, car washes, gas/car type used, consumption etc... are variables and depend on every person's own situation.

I wanted to get a rough number and it is quite realistic for what I have.

But, if there are people with many referrals, they need to provide theirs with an asterisk.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

My 30 day gross number here in the SDiego area is 10.18 for 242 trips. 
Thought it might be worse as I have had a shitload of minimum rides lately. Not minding of course due to the guarantee. One day I had 3 surge rides, they averaged about 8 dollars each. LOL


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I never did guarantees. If anyone did guarantees, and they are in their statement, that's also part of a fare. Why should try to treat it any different?
I am trying to compare a driver's true earning capacity from one market to another.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I never did guarantees. If anyone did guarantees, and they are in their statement, that's also part of a fare. Why should try to treat it any different?
> I am trying to compare a driver's true earning capacity from one market to another.


I accept all Pings, guarantee does not play into my numbers. Guarantees are not shown as part of a fare. They are listed as misc.

My 7 day number is average fare 11.60 for 65 rides


----------



## Carlos Xavier (Aug 1, 2014)

599 trips, $5,705.62, $6.82/Trip after SRF and Uber's cut.

Thank god for guarantees.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

$11.73 gross, w/o SRF, Indy. $12.73 with SRF. This was all at the $1.10/mile rate. Take off my surge earnings and its under $10.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Damn you did the math yourself!? You really should use Sherpashare.com.







I'm in Los Angeles


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Damn you did the math yourself!? You really should use Sherpashare.com.
> View attachment 5069
> 
> I'm in Los Angeles


I prefer to keep my data to myself, I decided. I initially used Sherpa but did not find its metrics were accurate, and until they start using driver data to share actual earnings based on empty and paid miles, I am not interested in sharing mine with them. Everything I have seen from Sherpa doesn't give an accurate portrayal of the cost of driving, and to me, is just further perpetuating the myth that Uber drivers are making bank.

EDIT: someone please prove me wrong if I am. I am happy to share my data with Sherpa if they are making an effort to dispel the myths. I just didn't see that happening back in November nor in any articles that have used Sherpa data.


----------

